# Good Homemade Spice Blend



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Most spice blends at the store are mostly salt. (Mrs. Dash the exception)
When I try to use them everything gets too salty before I get the flavor of the spices to the level I like. I started making this stuff a few years ago and of course change it around a little sometimes poking around.
One thing I do to most spice is grind it as fine as powder in a coffee mill, unless I am using them as some garnish. Powder fine releases all the flavor and puts it right where you want it, right now. 
This is the kitchen go to spice at our house, we use it on most everything. 
It has a lot less salt than store bought combos and it bring robust spice flavor, (not just salt and heat) to the table.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Whats in the middle? Looks like Red and Pablano peppers? Like your posts, food looks awesome! A pretty good "store bought" blend is "Herbes de Provence".


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

It's the two Zatarains equal measure

De Provence has tarragon in it and I cant stand that stuff but to each his own!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks good...I do the same thing every year with peppers and herbs out of my garden. Better taste w/ very little salt.

Mike


----------

